# Jobs between training sessions



## Ryan (24 Jul 2005)

When I went to talk to a local recruiting officer, he explained to me that he was stationed there as a recruiter until his next training session began.  I was just wondering if there was any variety in the 'jobs' that pilots in training are assigned.  For example, are all CF pilots stationed at recruiting centres between training?  If there is variety, is it dependent on the individual's background experience (ie. education, etc.)?  

If someone could clear this up for me, it would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Inch (24 Jul 2005)

You can go pretty much wherever you want to go. Most OJT pilots tend to go to operational squadrons for the aircraft they're interested in flying. I don't know of any that went to a recruiting centre, you don't get a whole lot out of that experience since it doesn't really relate to what you'll be doing after you get your wings.


----------



## kincanucks (24 Jul 2005)

Ryan said:
			
		

> When I went to talk to a local recruiting officer, he explained to me that he was stationed there as a recruiter until his next training session began.   I was just wondering if there was any variety in the 'jobs' that pilots in training are assigned.   For example, are all CF pilots stationed at recruiting centres between training?   If there is variety, is it dependent on the individual's background experience (ie. education, etc.)?
> 
> If someone could clear this up for me, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



They are part of the Pilot Recruiting Project, where Pilots who have completed various levels of training are assigned to recruiting centres to help spread the joys of flying and convince young people that flying CF aircraft is the way to go.  That way the regular recruiters don't get a chance to talk about the requirement for a lobotomy and scare off potential applicants.  ;D


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (25 Jul 2005)

I know of at least one who was doing OJT in a CFRC in order to be close to his wife, who continued to work in their hometown while he was progressing through the various stages.




			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> They are part of the Pilot Recruiting Project, where Pilots who have completed various levels of training are assigned to recruiting centres to help spread the joys of flying and convince young people that flying CF aircraft is the way to go.  That way the regular recruiters don't get a chance to talk about the requirement for a lobotomy and scare off potential applicants.  ;D



Yeah, but you get used to the permanent scarring.


----------



## Ryan (25 Jul 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys.  I'm glad to know that there are more possibilities than just recruiting centers.  Speaking of which, does anyone have examples of other jobs that are pursued?

Ryan


----------



## Zoomie (26 Jul 2005)

Ryan, nine times out of ten you will be attach-posted to an Airforce Squadron anywhere in Canada.  You will have some say as to where you would like to go.  The tasks that you will perform there will be basic in nature and be at the whim of your direct supervisor.  Most times you will end up working as an assistant to the deputy operations officers (ADOPSO) - where the photocopier and a computer is your best friend.  Enjoy the mundaneness (is that a word??) of it all, we have all been there and done that.


----------



## Bograt (26 Jul 2005)

OJT is what you make of it.

Becasue you are not trade qualified, the "stuff" one can do is fairly minimal. It is a good opportunity to get some of your other courses done ie OPMEs, french, ect....

Good luck.


----------

